# Yellowback Color & Pattern Variation Pics



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I recently had a couple of people who e-mailed me asking if I had Saul, Lemon-Drop, or Yellowback Tinctorius for sale. These pictures are for those people...who thought these were all seperate morphs.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

In the third pic on the bottom, I believe you mistakenly took a picture of a black marble with a yellow Y on it 
Scott


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

OK, so my frogs are a bit obese. I just wanted to pack some pounds on 'em to keep 'em warm for the winter. LOL


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frogs, love the bight yellow on them!!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

What is that first frog with all the black? Its sick Lisa!! Any of these forsale in the next few months?


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

The third one from the top is really nice!

cool pattern


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey John, all of these guys are yellowbacks. This shows how much variation there can be between frogs of the same morph. I am in the process of seperating these guys into pairs now and hope to have them all paired up by Christmas. The one with all the black will probably be one of the ones I keep for my breeders 

Thanks Julio- I'm hoping that that one will be the opposite of the other dark one so they can be paired up


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

There seems to be about a zillion yellowback morphs from French Guiana. Atachi Bakka, Saul, Matecho, Fumee, etc... 

I think Saul is the one most common in the hobby. I guess the Yellowback morph in FG is like the basic cobalts from Suriname: comes from all over.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful frogs!

Sean Stewart does breed a line that he calls "Lemondrop" and others refer to the reduced yellow form as Black Sauls (though, according to Tropical Experience, the reeduced yellow form does has not been seen in nature near the town of Saul). I have also seen photos of "Sauls" on some European sites that looked very much like Matechos (which come from a site less than 24 kilometers from saul). 

It seems that there is some line-breeding going on.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

You are right Richard, there is some serious line breeding going on, as well as some serious money being made as the "Lemon drop" and "Sauls" cost twice as much and come from the same frogs!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

They are all soo sweet!!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice Yellowbacks. I have four of them and they all look different enough that I never confuse them(unlike most my younger frogs). I really enjoy the variation in their patterns.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

chesney said:


> You are right Richard, there is some serious line breeding going on, as well as some serious money being made as the "Lemon drop" and "Sauls" cost twice as much and come from the same frogs!


 

Thanks for posting images showcasing the actual diversity within these frogs. Actually one of my favorite tinctorius morphs.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

officially added to my want list . . . . and if you have a wait list go ahead and add me to that too!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

The Tinc Queen strikes again!
Long live the queen and her loyal frogs!

John


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

LMAO, John you're a hoot! I have 6 of these guys who are about 10 months old now. I plan to (hopefully) divide them up into pairs and get some breeding going on soon


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The Lemon Drops are merely reduced yellow Yellow Backs, line bred for that trait, I am pretty sure Todd Kelly supplied several of that founding stock. There was a pretty big import of WC Yellow Backs in the late 90's through the Boa Barn with a ton of variability much like Lisa's pictures, I can't remember if SNDF has had WC imports of them?
Great collection Lisa, do the Luecs ever feel descriminated against?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Mark -I keep the Leucs in my collection so that no one can claim that I am being prejudiced! LOL


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

I have Lemon Drop, from Sean, I'll try and take some pictures tonight, and post. They are sub-adult's but everyone should get the idea.

Bill


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's pictures of some of my Lemon Drop, as you can see the crest on head hasn't faded to dots yet, like the back. 
Male #1








Female #1 on leaf, male below.









Bill


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Those are some awesome frogs Bill!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice frogs Bill, if that crown has not faded to dots by now, i doubt it will.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

First off! really nice frogs Lisa, also I just called my Saul Yellowbacks, because thats what they looked like on websites, but i guess mine are just yellowbacks like your showing, I made a trade with sean stewart, and he sent me 5 yellowbacks, but they all look really similar to your second photo, they all have a yellow crest and then either a couple lines or just dots on their back...they look really similar to Bill Finley's he has pictured as well.... I'm just gonna call them yellow backs...It's shocking to see how many variation's are created from these frogs
here are some pattern shots...

































the other was hiding under the plants, but assure u it has the same pattern...not much variation in the ones i got??


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Those are some nice frogs Troy! Are you growing them up as well, or do you have pairs?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

growing them up... I have 5, and so far looks like 2 males 3? females 1 not too sure, either way ill have atleast 1 pair


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Keep in touch with me Troy, as I have 7 that I am growing up and I am sure that two are females...we might have to do some trading


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

chesney said:


> Hey John, I am in the process of seperating these guys into pairs now and hope to have them all paired up by Christmas. The one with all the black will probably be one of the ones I keep for my breeders


The one with all black is amazing! If you decide not to keep him I call first dibs! Awesome frogs Lisa. Everytime I see pics I get more and more Jealous lol!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Here is one of my lemon drop morphs as well, I have three and this one and one other are similar in pattern and color and the third is almost completely black with very small dabs of yellow.
It's crazy how much these went for retail!
Linebreeding sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!
Andy


----------



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

Great post! I don't see alot of talk about yellowbacks. I just call them yellowbacks but I guess the first one in the pic would qualify as a Saul or reduced yellow. I have 2, my first frogs. I was also amazed by the fading of color that people keep refering to

Example: This pic was taken when I first got the frog 6 months ago.










Same frogs 6 months later. As you can see alot of yellow faded and alot of the blue on this butt.











And this an older pic of the other yellowback I got. When I first got them I thought they were a diff tinc altogether.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Linebreeding sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!


Worth having mentioned again.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

but of course Lisa, ill let you know in a couple months what it's looking like


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

This may sound like a dumb question , but if you breed two of the yellowbacks with higher amounts of yellow together do you get offspring that represent the parents and have high amounts of yellow , or will you get a variety like some of the ones with only small amounts of yellow and a ton of black? . . .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nate, you will get a variety of off springs, somje with more yellow than others, you can get high yellow offsprings from almost black parents.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, The reason I ask is after the holidays I am getting three yellowbacks , all have high yellow. I like the variety in them and was hoping thats how the offspring come out when I breed them down the road (assuming I get a pair out of them)


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats amazing! I'd of thought those were actually different mophs, but now I'm wondering


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

So all yellowbacks are the same moph

So who has yellowbacks for sale?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Newt1 said:


> So all yellowbacks are the same morph?


No, they look similar, but there are Yellowbacks from several different locales in French Guiana (Saul, Matecho, La Fumee, etc...). The ones typically just referred to as 'Yellowback' are from Saul, IIRC.


----------

